# Alpine



## alliance1 (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks Nice

Is that a condensate pump on the floor next o the boiler?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Radiator in boiler room???


----------



## alliance1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks. Yeah it's a condensate pump. Burnham makes it. It's 96% efficient so they say. There's some baseboard there .. Must have been a guest room at some point. We pulled an oil boiler and tank on the other side and this is where they wanted it.


----------

